# vitamin D trivisol???



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

ok so wq/ jewely (dd 1) i never gave ger any supplemental vitamin d but this time the pediatrician (whom we didn't start using until dd 1 was older) says that dd 2 should get the vitamin ds supplmenented. it seems unessacary but i haven't researchedit. it seemed ludicris when i saw the vitamin is made by enfamil. thoughttts?

excuse the typing . baby asleepo

courtney


----------



## Kat's Mommy (Jan 2, 2006)

Apparently breast milk lacks vitamin D. I used D-Visol for my DD. She hated it, and I would sneak it into her expressed milk


----------



## Arwensmommy (Dec 3, 2005)

My baby's ped also told us to give her Trivisol, and I have seriously mixed feelings about it. On the one hand she seems to like the taste. On the other, she makes these wheezing sounds after we give it to her in the dropper, and I hate hearing that. It's like she's having trouble breathing. I didn't know it was an Infamil product, and that just adds to my apprehension. I quit giving it to her about a week ago and I'm not going to start again unless I find some crucial bit of evidence that it is necessary for her to get it. It's tough though, I worry that I am endangering her health. Can you tell I'm a new mommy?!


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

i didn't give it to ,y first DD as i menyioned in my OP, the np told me that shge would get the vitamin d from the sun which is how people have always gotten vit d. she mentioned esp swince we lived in fllorida, so i don't know i will continue to watch this thread and see what i hear.


----------



## Doxhaelend (Dec 31, 2005)

First off, you NEVER have to give any vitamins execpt D. Don't give the Tri-Vi-Sol. Secondly, since you live in Florida, I am unsure why your dr thinks your dd needs the extra D. Northern countires such as Canada have been recomending D for bf infants for at least 20 years. We don't get as much sun is the rationale.

It would be my oppinion that your dd does not need the D suplement.

There is apparently a D suplement available with no sugar, colour, or flavour in it, but I have never seen it. Until recently, I had been using the Enfamil D-Vi-Sol (neither me nor ds gets any significant sun exposre on a regular basis). The other day, dh brought home a cheaper brand (Teddy's Choice), but it contains soybean oil which would be a serious alergy concern in a younger baby imo.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

I did not give my babies vitamin D.
Learn more at this link.
http://www.kellymom.com/nutrition/vi...vitamin-d.html


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arwensmommy*
My baby's ped also told us to give her Trivisol, and I have seriously mixed feelings about it. On the one hand she seems to like the taste. On the other, she makes these wheezing sounds after we give it to her in the dropper, and I hate hearing that. It's like she's having trouble breathing. I didn't know it was an Infamil product, and that just adds to my apprehension. I quit giving it to her about a week ago and I'm not going to start again unless I find some crucial bit of evidence that it is necessary for her to get it. It's tough though, I worry that I am endangering her health. Can you tell I'm a new mommy?!


I would be much more worried about the wheezing than the lack of artificial Vitamin D! You can check out Kellymom at the link above for a lot of information.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I would not give vit d if I lived in Florida. I don't give it and I live in Canada. All a baby needs is ten minutes a day of sunlight on their hands and face, which your baby could get going for a quick walk or to and from the car on errands, etc.


----------



## marisa724 (Oct 31, 2003)

Quote:

Apparently breast milk lacks vitamin D.
All milk lacks vitamin D, it's not really something you're supposed to get through your food. As previous posters have stated, unless you're in a cold, dark climate with little sun exposure, or very dark-skinned, 10-15 minutes of sun (even near a window, if it's cold out) should be enough.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

This is my favourite reference wrt the vitamin D debate. It's a little tongue in cheek, but a cute read.

Quote:

But God Forgot the Vitamin D in Breastmilk??
By Dr. Jack Newman FRCPC

"The phalarope, a wading shorebird, has a unique way of dining on creatures too deep for it to reach. It draws them up by spinning in the water at breakneck speak. Phalaropes detect prey, thrust, seize, transport and swallow in less than half a second, at a rate of 180 pecks per minute".

But God forgot the vitamin D in human milk?

"Light signals are essential to butterfly mating... Males and females have photreceptors on their sex organs. When light to the male's receptors is completely blocked, the pair's genitalia are exactly aligned and they can mate. If the light leaks, it's no go."

But God forgot the vitamin D in human milk?

"Tiny blind burrowers, Namib Desert golden moles have nifty survival tricks. After hunting termites on the surface, they dig a foot or so into the African sand and remain torpid there for 19 hours or more as their bodies cool, reducing their energy needs".

But God forgot the vitamin D in human milk.

"Bola spiders excel at capturing moths. Females spin a silken thread with a sticky droplet at the end. When a moth appears, the spider swings the thread until it sticks. To bring moths close, the spider uses deception. She produces chemicals similar to pheromones used by females of several moth species to attract mates. When male moths show up, they find only a fatal attraction."

But God forgot the vitamin D in human milk?
From this link http://www.gotmamasmilk.com/inspire/...od_forgot.html


----------



## Arwensmommy (Dec 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momtwice*
I would be much more worried about the wheezing than the lack of artificial Vitamin D! You can check out Kellymom at the link above for a lot of information.

I was worried about it, but according to the pediatrician it is normal. The sound is caused by the fact that a baby's vocal cords aren't very tight yet so when they inhale they can make this sharp wheezing sound. It creeps me out still, but she is starting to do it less and less. Thanks for the link, it has a lot of great info!


----------



## Kira's mom (Nov 30, 2004)

Jewelsmommy- Congrats on your new baby!! So exciting. i never gave dd any vitamin d. Our ped never suggested it,although I don't know if I would have done it anyway... We are in California so the sun thing is here too.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 6, 2005)

Our DD was also prescribed vitamin D and we haven't filled it yet. I'm still iffy on it. We don't get outside too much because DD is very high needs and car rides anywhere can be tough. It always has to be timed just so and if it isn't, then we stay home...again. We tried to take her for a walk the other day, but it was so cold out she had tears streaming down her face. It was miserable. It's been cloudy and nasty the last week or so too. So, I'm starting to lean toward the D supplement.

Question though; Does the sunlight have to be direct sunlight? What I mean is, when it is sunny and the doors and windows are open some light will shine through, but it isn't direct sunlight. Would that suffice? What about cloudy days? I've always heard that you can get sunburned on cloudy dayss so does it stand to reason that you can also get vitamin D?


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Yes you can get vitamin d through windows or on cloudy days, just not as much as direct sunlight.


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

I've never bothered to give it - I especially wouldn't worry if I lived in Florida.


----------



## marisa724 (Oct 31, 2003)

MrsChicopea - yes, when my DS was jaundiced in the hospital, they had us sit in the 'sun room' to nurse -- all windows on one side. Of course, it was the middle of January in NJ, so it was cloudy and cold, but it still worked. I would stay in there for 15-20 minutes at a time for the few days that we were in the hospital.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arwensmommy*
I was worried about it, but according to the pediatrician it is normal. The sound is caused by the fact that a baby's vocal cords aren't very tight yet so when they inhale they can make this sharp wheezing sound. It creeps me out still, but she is starting to do it less and less. Thanks for the link, it has a lot of great info!

I'm glad she's wheezing less. It worried me because it can be a sign of an allergic reaction.
http://www.askdrsears.com/html/4/T041800.asp#T041803

Kellymom is so wonderful.


----------



## MsFitz (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doxhaelend*
There is apparently a D suplement available with no sugar, colour, or flavour in it, but I have never seen it. Until recently, I had been using the Enfamil D-Vi-Sol (neither me nor ds gets any significant sun exposre on a regular basis). The other day, dh brought home a cheaper brand (Teddy's Choice), but it contains soybean oil which would be a serious alergy concern in a younger baby imo.

My pediatrician also told us to buy Tri-Vi-Sol, which we did as brand new parents wanting to do the best thing for our new baby boy. (We live in Chicago, and there is not much sun here right now.) We gave Liam the dosage, and he made the most horrible face. I mean, the only thing he had tasted thus far was breast milk. Then, we read the ingredients and were apalled to see artificial coloring and flavoring along with some other questionable ingredients. We swore not to give him any more of this. I went to our Whole Foods market and found a vitamin supplement that was much more natural called Maxi Baby, but it is not just vitamin D, it is all vitamins. I would really like to find just a vitamin D supplement without all of the crap in it. I wonder, if we just bought an ultraviolet light and had it in the house, would that be enough?


----------

